

Startup Bro Uses Tinder to Catch a Thief - juanplusjuan
http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/12/start-up-bro-uses-tinder-to-catch-a-thief.html

======
Marcus10110
Then what happened? Did he get his stuff back? Did the police make an arrest?
The cynic in me assumes that the police just ignored the lead, and no justice
was served.

The company's blog has updates, but still no resolution:
[http://blog.buildzoom.com/buildzoom-office-
burglary](http://blog.buildzoom.com/buildzoom-office-burglary)

